# Turtle wax gloss coat



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Turtle wax gloss guard*

Went to halfords today, for the first time in ages, and saw this.
It says its some form of synthetic sealant you can use over wax.
Is this just to con your average halfords customer, or do you think it would be any good. I`m always looking for things that might help preserve the finish now winter is here and the car lives outside.

Also saw that they are now doing Megs gift packs, just in time for Christmas eh.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hmm if it goes OVER your wax then I think it is a con yes. 

I would stick with the better brands and give TW a by.


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

TBH thats what i thought and why i asked. Thought someone might have tried it though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

If this is the TW Gloss Guard ?

It is the twice winner of Autoexpress annual wax test!!

I know this is a flawed test as they use a new panel and the main points are durability, ease of use, and obviously value for money.

On durability alone it kicks SRP/EGP Megs gold class and NXT buts.

I have used it over "cleaner waxes" with some success, i think it probably is something close to SG or megs #21 but cheaper and on the high street.

at £6 a bottle youve got little to lose over the winter unlee of course you already have a £40 bottle of #21 in your garage

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/product_test/55103/car_polishes_and_waxes.html


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I had a look through their test there and the marks they gave to some of the stuff is a little far fetched for such an average product. 

I mean even NXT is average to me. 

I mean one of their statements are "This wax is good for tired bodywork" lol

If you can stretch I would look into Klasse or Carlack, maybe another sealant too I just couldn't spend six pounds on a product which is second rate. 

I mean come on how can a wax take a fair bit of effort to apply, I dont value this as a valid test at all. Some of their comments are as funny as diamondbrite or whatever these doo daa sealants are. lol. 

Looks to me that turtle wax took them out for a meal before judging took place. 

Car polishes and Waxes
1 Turtle Wax Gloss Guard 

2 Turtle WaxPlatinum Car Wax 

3 Turtle Wax ClearVue Wax 


John.


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

Roadwarrior, yes gloss guard  
I know what your saying about VFM, and why not give it a go, but, will it not compromise whatever is under it.
I dont want to take off the collinite i`ve got on there now with something that might not last as well, mainly because i dont know when the weather will allow another coat of anything.
Saying that, if it is this miracle product it claims to be then i am willing to give it a go.

JJ, i do have SG and EGP, would these go over collinite, i thought there would be bonding issues?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Nope not bonding issues in fact they make a very good team, if prep'd right then EGP normally lasts a quality amount of time with collinit on top it pushes the boundaries further. 

I would avoid TW to be honest they're products are never as good as they say. I think the only one that gets a good review is the leather cleaner and conditioner.


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

JJ, sorry if i`m reading wrong, but are you saying SG or EGP can go over collinite?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry, its getting late your process should be this 

Wash 
Clay
SRP
EGP 
Collinite 

Hope thats clear lol lookin forward to see the pics!


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

No probs, thats what i thought.
Its already got AIO, SG and collinite, i thought this stuff would go on top as thats what it says on the bottle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

chris182 said:


> Roadwarrior, yes gloss guard
> I know what your saying about VFM, and why not give it a go, but, will it not compromise whatever is under it.
> I dont want to take off the collinite i`ve got on there now with something that might not last as well, mainly because i dont know when the weather will allow another coat of anything.
> Saying that, if it is this miracle product it claims to be then i am willing to give it a go.
> ...


Did not realise you already had collinite on. As JJ_ says the gloss Guard (or any other synthetic sealent) will have to go under collinite. It is not a miracle product, it is just a clear synthetic sealent that according to Autoexpress outlasts many big guns like EGP and NXT. If you read the instructions, Like EGP, it recommends you use TW original (as AG does SRP) if the paint is not clean.

I have used it and can think of very few reasons not to in the winter months (except the fact you have already collinited up). JJ_ is right, generally speaking TW make alot of gimmick products ( their R&D must be on overtime) but every now and then there is a good product


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

Just for you JJ.

Taken a couple of weeks ago after AIO and SG.



















No close ups i`m afraid, just some shots of the car in general. At the moment its still quite clean, but wet through.

I know silver isn`t the best for showing off all your hard work, but as its a daily driver it was about the only colour i could live with.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I like that nice and crisp with gloss and depth. 

Thats a good combo on silver, you can layer SG succesfully I hear, if you have klasse AIO and SG on then dont remove it as its much better than SRP and EGP.

SRP has muted (not sure if thats a word but you know what i mean) both the flake and depth where as AIO leaves lovely flake and SG provides the gloss and some depth, topped with a carnuba you should notice a difference.

I would, however, layer SG two more times over the next two days to ensure even coating and the chance that SG may bond over itself.


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

JJ, thanks for the compliments, it means a lot, i`ve never been too confident about my own abilities, especially in such esteemed company as you find on here. Thats why i`ve never posted pics before.
As for the layering, it did get a few coats of SG before i put the collinite on.

Roadwarrior, thanks for your comments as well, looks like i`ll be steering clear of the TW shelves. Thing is, you know what its like, you just can`t help yourself


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

Just been back to halfords to have another look. It does say you can put it on over your wax, to seal in the shine, hence the name Gloss Guard.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

its not a sealant then seems to be more of a liquid wax. 

A sealant is always put on before a wax.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

JJ your logic thinking is correct, but having used said product I think TW are a bit misleading. By wax insert " TW original" then top with "gloss guard". Much like SRP and EGP. For the cash it is a good product but then when has cost been a factor on here. It acts and works like a sealent, ironically it is not listed on the TW website!!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

ahh ok so its like EGP. Well what did you think of it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

If you are on a budget it is great, SRP topped with gloss guard is a good cheap winter coat. the big plus also is you can stick p21s over the top easily.

Budget I find is a big issue to people i talk to when they comment over my cars finish.

For example my Honda is now carlack68 topped with collinite #845. Now this is average for us but you try running that past a work mate.

The Civic looks Fab but if people ask me in the street. SRP, Gloss guard, is about the budget stretch they are looking at.

You know where i'm comming from!!

If the internet didnt exist that is what I would use 

It is a great product, but one step durability is not what we are about.

It does kick EGP ass though


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

roadwarrior said:


> For example my Honda is now carlack68 topped with collinite #845. Now this is average for us but you try running that past a work mate.


Know exactly where you`re coming from.

A few in work know what i`m like, and they look at you like you`ve got 2 heads.

1 bloke has a black 3.0l x-type, who says he likes keeping it clean. I tried to explain the 2 bucket method and a sheepskin washmit and he`s like `how much, i can get loads of sponges for that price`.

Whats the problem on spending a few (well quite a few) quid on keeping you`re car nice when you`ve spent thousands on buying it.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I used to use Gloss Guard alot and liked it - until I started using better products like AIO, SG, WG, DP surface shield, etc.

As you say, for regular Joe GG is not bad at all.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeh I get where your coming from. 

I think the same sometimes I maybe have spent too much money on stuff but then I just look at my car and it has the best finish for miles, so therefore I can justify the costs. 

John


----------

